# Question about Avet Reels



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

I am looking for a light weight reel for jigging. I am considering the Shimano Torium 16, Accurate Boss (or Accurate Fury) and any of the Avet reels. When I look on the Avet website, it states that the reels are casting reels. I could obviously fish with them any way I want, but why do they call them casting reels when their competition calls them jigging reels? 

1. Is there anything about them that makes them better at casting that the other reels I have mentioned? 

2. Is there anything inherent in their design that would make them not suitable for jigging or dropping down a live piggy perch in 300 feet of water?


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Casting reel is a west coast term for a lightweight spool reel that you can use to throw surface iron (like a Tady 45) or a popper for tuna and yellowtail. 

If you're just going to be jigging straight up and down you don't need a casting reel like a boss fury - you should go with something bigger. My opinion only.

James


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have reeled up a big YFT and several BFT without problem with my Avet LX one speed.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a Torium 16 and an Avet, but no Accurates. I use both for jigging. When fishing in 300 or 400 ft, I prefer the Torium 16. It has the speed, drag, and capacity that works best for me. Both reels are fairly lite weight and easy to jig with for long periods. I tend to use my Avet more in shallower and for other than tuna and AJs, but that's just me.


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

Take a look at Seigler reels. Small but boy do they pack a punch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I personally don't like a star drag for speed jigging so I would not use a torium. Look at Talica 20 or 25 or an Accurate fury 500 both will work well for vertical fishing,pitching, and chunking both have very loud clickers unlike the Avet









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Avet*

I have several Avetâ€™s, but I really donâ€™t like them for jigging, the anti reverse makes a clicking noise, every time you pull up on the rod it clicks, just a personal thing maybe, but they are great! I use them for snapper,


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have two Avets for jigging and love them both. One is the HXJ I use for larger fish like tuna and AJ's and an SX 6/4 MC Raptor that I use for snapper. Both are new within the last year and don't have the clicking noise suggested above. I have a Diawa BG6500 spinning reel on a Daiwa Saltist rod (rated for 60-8lb braid) that I use for jigging too.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I have owned/fished just about every US-built reel out there. Avet does not design their reels to be jigging-specific. I love my HX-2 for chunking & bottom, but previously Avets had too much "slop" to effectively speed-jig. if you are looking for a vert. jigging-specific reel, they are out there.
specifically the Shimano Ocea Jigger & Trinidad models, available in 1500-5000 sizes, is probably the best reel out there for this niche-style of fishing.
With the advent of "slow-pitch" vertical jigging, other makes have come into the fold as well. Maxel, Jigging Master (same reel, different brands) are also very strong pieces.
if you like lever-drag really can't go wrong with an Accurate Bx-400x, been jigging with mine for 10 years with only 1 bearing failure in dozens of trips


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess the word I was looking for is slop on speed jigging, when you speed jig with a Avet the ant reverse backs up and inch or so and that is what causes the click, but like lite liner said not great for speed jigging, and this is not just mine they all have a little give in the anti reverse, take the reel apart and you can see it


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

I've got multiple Avet HX and MX.... they're awesome..


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Avets and Accurate reels for the past 15 years.
My choice is accurate. Very smooth reel, cast well, no clicking on the jigging. Smooth drag.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

One of the only reel companies left made in USA! I would have them if I did that kind of fishing.. Sadly, low profile baitcasters made in USA aren't a thing..


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Check out seigler?? Opinions?

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

